# Buying on ebay outside of japan



## drifting79

Is there any problems purchasing items on eBay from outside Japan or even other www. Based companies


----------



## Rube

I've never had problems with other companies as long as they ship overseas. E-bay actually has a partner company here in Japan so they might not do it.


----------



## drifting79

Cool what is the sister company called? Is it in English


----------



## siobhanwf

There used to be an "eBay Japan" auction website in english that started in 2001 but eBay has closed this website in March 2002. 
At present, Yahoo Japan Auctions is the largest auction website in Japan.

there is however a yahoo site in English
https://www.jauce.com/auctions/index.php

Make sure you check this page out!!

https://www.jauce.com/japan_auction_detail.php#ticket

Don't know how it works though 

Although I can't see a reason that Ebay.com or .co.uk will not allow buying from Japan. 
When you find what you want just check that the supplier will actually ship to Japan. Many will ship world wide


----------



## Rube

It's now called sekaimon and it's in Japanese and it does allow you to bid on e-bay products from America.


----------

